# Macbook et Apple TV



## piplou (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage de faire l'acquisition d'un apple TV.
Je voulais savoir si il est possible de streamer une vidéo d'un macbook (pro) directement sur l'apple tv.

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## MacVisant (12 Mars 2011)

Salut,

tu peux effectivement streamer toutes les vidéos de ta bibliothèques iTunes ainsi que ta musique, podcast, etc...

Même chose avec la possibilité d'envoyer des diaporamas via iPhoto.

A+


----------

